# Abandoned Gym



## Horizon (Jan 24, 2017)

When we first got into the gym we could tell that people had been in here but the building hadn't been in use for some time, although I don't know when it closed as I cant find out anything about the place.

The inside of the building is covered with dead pigeons as well as live ones that kept attacking us.

I was surprised to find that some of the equipment was still there but all the copper wires are gone, interesting place to visit just mind the birds.




*Changing room 1 *


Changing room 1 by Horizon Photography, on Flickr

*Changing room 2 *


Changing room 2 by Horizon Photography, on Flickr
*
Changing room 3
*

Changing room 3 by Horizon Photography, on Flickr

*Shower Curtain*


Curtain by Horizon Photography, on Flickr

*Basement stairs*


Basement by Horizon Photography, on Flickr

*Equipment* 


Equipment by Horizon Photography, on Flickr
*
Gym*


Gym by Horizon Photography, on Flickr

*Smashed mirror*


Broken mirror by Horizon Photography, on Flickr

*Gym Sign* 


Sign by Horizon Photography, on Flickr


Flickr.


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2017)

Cameraphones do not work in the dark, the flash is too weak to be effective... but thanks for the post and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Horizon (Jan 24, 2017)

It isnt a cameraphone they have come up a lot darker than on my laptop


----------



## Gromr (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum! The pictures look sharp, just very dark. If you just used the camera flash, it is too weak to light the room up. Best to use a tripod + torch or big LED light to light up the room.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 29, 2017)

The only thing that is visible to me is the copywrite logo :wideeyed:


----------

